# Stream Deck, Libraries and Cubase



## BasariStudios (Feb 15, 2022)

I wanna order a 32 Pads Stream Deck, i know it generally works
with Cubase and stuff but, anyone using with Libraries?
Like Patch and Articulation changes and stuff? Any info would help.

Thanks


----------



## milford59 (Feb 15, 2022)

I have the 15-key Streamdeck which I use with Cubase and I programmed it with the key switches for a lot of my libraries - it’s very easy to do…. As a side note I also use it to open applications on my computer and open websites as well. It works very well for keyswitches, but recently I have got into Expression Maps in Cubase so I am finding that I don’t use the Streamdeck for all of my libraries now.


----------



## alphonz (Aug 28, 2022)

I use it with Chris-Hein-Solo-Strings and with Spitfire Whitacre Chanber Choir. It's fantastic, especially with CHSS...


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 28, 2022)

I updated the Stream Deck software yesterday and noticed there's two free plugins listed on Stream Deck store for controlling Cubase and Nuendo.






I've installed the Cubase plugin and it's fantastic. It'll automatically syncs with the Steinberg folder for your Macros and Key Command settings, allowing you to select them from a drop down list to program as buttons. If you change any bindings or add new ones, within Cubase, it'll automatically update them for the Stream Deck plugin.







There's also the ability to work with MIDI, though I've yet to play about with this function. Seemingly it looks like you might need something like LoopMIDI to relay the messages from the plugin to Cubase. Again, maybe there's someone else that's already up-and-running with this function, who will be better to elaborate.


----------

